# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Hanoi City Tour

## huongdl

Imagine a city where the exotic chic of old Asia blends with the dynamic face of new Asia. Where the medieval and modern co-exist. A city with a blend of Parisian grace and Asian pace, an architectural museum piece evolving in harmony with its history, rather than bulldozing through like many of the regions capitals. Hanoi is where imagination becomes reality.A mass of motorbikes swarms through the tangled web of streets that is the Old Quarter, a cauldron of commerce for almost 1000 years and still the best place to check the pulse of this resurgent city. Hawkers in conical hats ply their wares, locals sip coffee and Bia hoi (beer) watching life (and plenty of tourists) pass them by. Witness synchronised tai chi at dawn on the shores of Hoan Kiem Lake while goateed grandfathers tug at their wisps over the next chess move. See the bold and beautiful dine at designer restaurants and cut the latest moves on the dance floor. Hanoi has it all: the ancient history, a colonial legacy and a modern outlook. There is no better place to untangle the paradox that is modern Vietnam.The grand old dame of Asia, Hanoi lay in a deep slumber after Vietnams partition in 1954 until the effects of economic reforms kicked in four decades later.

----------


## mikehussy

Hanoi Vietnam, capital of the socialist republic of Vietnam, Hanoi is one of the most visited of the popular destinations, is the beautiful capital city of Vietnam, sprawling in the banks of the red river with french colonial heritage, most foreigners on a   short visit find Hanoi to be slow paced, pleasant and even charming.

----------


## steefen1

Hanoi Vietnam, investment of the socialist republic of Vietnam, Hanoi is one of the most frequented of the well-known locations, is the wonderful investment of Vietnam, expansive in the financial institutions of the red stream with people from france northeastern history, most people from other countries on a brief check out discover Hanoi to be slowly moving, enjoyable and even enchanting. 

Dear flight travel  provide to you Melbourne flight from London in a peak season with good discount.

Flights to Melbourne from London

----------


## vietnamtravel

Throughout the thousand years of its eventful history, marked by destruction, wars and natural calamities, Hanoi still preserves many ancient architectural works including the Old Quarter and over 600 pagodas and temples. Famous sites include the One Pillar Pagoda (built in 1049), the Temple of Literature (built in 1070), Hanoi Citadel, Hanoi Opera House, President Ho Chi Minh's Mausoleum...

Hanoi also characteristically contains 18 beautiful lakes such as Hoan Kiem Lake, West Lake, and Truc Bach Lake..., which are the lungs of the city, with their surrounding gardens and trees providing a vital source of energy.

Many traditional handicrafts are also practiced in Hanoi including bronze molding, silver carving, lacquer, and embroidery. Hanoi has many famous traditional professional handicraft villages such as Bat Trang pottery village, Ngu Xa bronze casting village, Yen Thai glossy silk.

----------


## josephpeter1

Hanoi: Located on the banks of the Red River with tranquil Hoan Kiem Lake at its heart, Hanoi is the capital of the Socialist Republic of Vietnam.Dealing with knowledge of our meals while in Vietnam are even the good way to learn about country.

----------


## david22

Hanoi is the beautiful and is the capital of Vietnam.its really great for the travel purpose.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Hanoi is the capital of Vietnam which is just perfect for traveling purpose. People should spend their holidays in Hanoi for enjoying their trip to the fullest.

----------


## david22

Hanoi in Vietnam is best visiting place.It is capital of Vietnam.

----------


## sophiewilson

Glad to find and read your post. Very worthy and useful information. Looking for this kind of information. Helpful to me in writing an article. Many thanks for sharing.

----------


## davidsmith36

Hanoi, the capital of Vietnam, is a fascinating city with lots of things for you to see and do,Hanoi Located on the banks of the Red River with tranquil Hoan Kiem Lake at its heart,Hanoi City Tours seeks to promote Hanoi's beautiful attractions, its unparalleled cuisines and especially its warm-hearted people

----------


## hutbephotmb24h

Come to Hanoi to experience walking on 36 streets, walking around the sword lake, eating pavement dishes and watching the girls Hanoi original. It will be an extremely enjoyable experience.

----------

